# Screen printed tags



## tkuniva (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey,
I want to put tags on the bottom of my shirts like these...
http://blog.fantasticbonanza.com/wp...t-shirt-nick-philip-imaginary-foundation.jpeg
So I wanted to screen print on a fabric and then sew them on or have them sewed on. WHat fabric do you think it would be best to print on? I would print a lot of logos on a sheet of it and them cut them out. I figured this would be the cheapest way.


I was going to do my shirts tag-less but they are white and every-time I print inside the shirt the ink bleeds through to the back.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Generally outside labels like that are woven, not printed. Unless you are going for that grunge look, printing and cutting your own runs the risk of the shirt looking tacky. Labels generally are laser cut.

For $100 or so, you can get nice, professional woven labels form places like Lucky Labels.

Regarding your tagless label showing through, try using a higher mesh count on your screen and/or a lighter ink.


----------



## tkuniva (Apr 16, 2009)

Great, Thank you very much. What size mesh/or ink would you recommend for this?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

tkuniva said:


> Great, Thank you very much. What size mesh/or ink would you recommend for this?


Well, as I said, I don't recommend screen printing them at all.


----------



## tkuniva (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok, thanks a million splathead. I placed an order on lucky labels. 

Have a great day


----------



## eliteapparel (Sep 24, 2008)

i usually print on fabric then laser cut with an eye optical laser then i put it thru the automated embroidery machines to be sewn on.


----------



## AMB3R.com tees (Apr 25, 2009)

I have found using plastisol ink on a high mesh screen works best for my tagless labels. I agree with the others that a label on the outside should be a woven label. I use a damask weave which has been great for my customers. I would keep the printed labels for a neck tag replacement if you dont want to go tagless. Either do a center fold tag or have the ends fused cut


----------

